# where to start???



## peterjameskieran (Oct 13, 2008)

hi,
i am currently thinking of movin to canada and i am wondering if anyone tell me what requirement's are needed to get there.. e.g. visa, how much money do you need to show etc, etc.. i would greatly appreciate some feed back..
peter


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The Canadian government's website on immigration is located here: Welcome Page | Page d'accueil It's a good starting place, though you'll probably have plenty of questions once you see the basics.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

